# Does Max have canine ADHD?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How old is he? 

If he's younger than 2, I wouldn't worry about it. 

Some goldens bond tighter with their owners and are more responsive and attentive. Others are independant and want to get in the middle of everything around them. 

I've had both kinds. I do prefer the first type, but even the distractive/high energy type does settle down after a couple years. They also stay younger longer. Which can be a plus or negative, depending on your expectations.


----------



## Max's Best Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

Max turns two this month. Imagine that. Me, Max, and my other dog Sapphire all share the same birth month, and max and sapphire, 2 and 3 respectively, are born on the same month one year apart. We got them both in december, one year apart, too.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I have 2 young Goldens who are also very different. Austin, who is 19 months old, is very attentive and will do whatever I ask him to do. He will train with me for as long as I want him to and learns very quickly. Lincoln, who is 17 months old, sounds like your Max!! Our training sessions may only last 10 minutes as he becomes distracted quite easily and will resort to eating grass in the middle of a retrieve. We do call him our ADHD dog!!!! We have him enrolled in agility classes this fall so hopefully that will assist with his high energy level. Our bridge boy Phoenix (who passed at the age of 8 last year) was very much like Lincoln and never really quite got over his "ADHD"!!! He was high energy up until he passed away. Reno, our 10 year old, has always been high energy but channels it in a different way (thank goodness).


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

some dogs have less impulse control because they are so happy and excited about every little thing at the time. I have a dog like that! But I know not all doggy personalities are the same.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

We have always said that Ruby has ADHD. She will be 3 years old in a couple of weeks and things have gotten better since she was a pup, but she is still hyper, impulsive and loses focus. Here is a dog that has to go poop and hears a noise and forgets what she is doing. Although, my son has not been diagnosed with ADHD, the two of them are one in the same. They are both crazy!!!


----------

